# Investigation Process: Whole extended family at home for holidays



## AyrStrat (Dec 19, 2018)

Dear all,

My investigation process to join the fraternity will start soon, between now and the beginning of the year. 

During this period, I'm having parents, in-laws and friends travelling from other cities and staying at my house for the following weeks. Is this something that can impact the home visit and have a proper conversation with the visiting members?

I mean, my wife and I are more than glad to receive the investigation team, but I'm not sure if having so many people at home can impact the visiting process.

Thanks


----------



## CLewey44 (Dec 19, 2018)

SouthernLleyton said:


> Dear all,
> 
> My investigation process to join the fraternity will start soon, between now and the beginning of the year.
> 
> ...


I would just let them know that and ask to either reschedule or do it somewhere outside of your home if there would be too many distractions.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 19, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> I would just let them know that and ask to either reschedule or do it somewhere outside of your home if there would be too many distractions.


Excellent advice.


SouthernLleyton said:


> My investigation process to join the fraternity will start soon, between now and the beginning of the year.


Congratulations!


----------



## JanneProeliator (Dec 20, 2018)

I belive that the brothers invetigating you are first and all impressed that you are willing to take so many ppl in under your roof.But on the otherhand perhaps some place more quiet is better suited for the conversation.


----------



## jermy Bell (Jan 11, 2019)

Not unless your the griswolds.


----------



## Schuetz (Jan 20, 2019)

It's supposed to be an insight into your everyday life and how you fit into your family. As long as you practice kindness and other brotherly virtues then you should be fine. Or you could reschedule, as mentioned, that's not a bad plan either. Communication is key.

Quentin E. L. Schuetz, M.M.
Shekinah Lodge No. 241 • IL


----------

